# Frosch-Skelett



## Digicat (28. Juni 2006)

Servus Teichfreunde

Dieses Froschskelett habe ich heute gefunden.

 

Denke das dieser Frosch Opfer meiner __ Ringelnatter geworden ist.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Elfriede (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Frosch-Skelett*

Hallo Helmut,

denkst du, die __ Ringelnatter hat den Frosch so schwer verletzt, dass er eingegangen ist.

Ich habe im letzten Jahr das Skelett einer Echse im Teich zwischen den Pflanzen gefunden und glaube, dass sie sich einfach zum Sterben dorthin zurückgezogen hat. Auch __ Frösche, so sie nicht Ringelnattern oder anderen Fressfeinden zum Opfer fallen, werden sich ein Plätzchen zum Sterben suchen, jedenfalls entspricht das meiner Vorstellung und Beobachtung von Tieren. Mit Fröschen kenne ich mich allerdings nicht aus, denn hier gibt es keine.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Findling (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Frosch-Skelett*

Hallo Helmut,

ich glaube eher nicht, dass dieser Frosch den Weg durch eine __ Ringelnatter hinter sich hat, sonst wäre das Skelett nicht so gut erkennbar mit intakten Gelenken, sondern ehe eine lose Ansammlung einzelner Knöchelchen. Dies dürfte eigentlich für alle Fressfeinde zutreffen.

Viel wahrscheinlicher ist für mich, dass er eines natürlichen Todes gestorben ist wobei natürlich eine von der Ringelnatter (oder sonstigem Getier) zugefügte Verletzung als Todesursache nicht auszuschließen ist.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## gabi (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Frosch-Skelett*

Hi Helmut,

kann mich der Meinung von Manfred nur anschließen. So original sortiert bleiben die Knochen nur bei einem natürlichen Tod. Da haben die Mikroorganismen im Teich ganze Arbeit geleistet und alles Verwertbare abgebaut. Ich vermute der hat mal einen Winter nicht überlebt.

@Elfriede:
Die Eidechse sieht ja stark aus. Unbedingt aufheben, ist einen Rarität.


----------



## Elfriede (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Frosch-Skelett*

Hallo Gabi,

sie steht schon seit fast einem Jahr in einem Einmachglas und wartet darauf, dass ich endlich anständig fotografieren lerne, wenn möglich mit einer besseren Kamera, obwohl ich natürlich nicht nur einer guten Kamera bessere Fotos zuschreibe sondern auch meiner Lernfähigkeit.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Frosch-Skelett*

Servus Miteinander

Das Skelett fand ich gestern auf einer Trittplatte des Weges. In der früh beim Rundgang fiel es mir noch nicht auf, aber nach dem nachhause kommen von der Arbeit, lag es dort.
Die Knöchelchen sind noch miteinander verbunden, da ich es auf einen anderen Platz gelegt habe und es nicht zerfallen ist.
Die Knochen baumelten richtig, wie diese Plastikgerippe die man zu kaufen bekommt. 

Also so wie sich die Sache mir darstellt kann das nur die __ Ringelnatter gewesen sein, obwohl von der Größe her es mir wieder unwahrscheinlich erscheint (die breiteste Ausdehnung der Gebeine beträgt ca. 5cm).

Aber was soll´s, der Frosch wird auch nicht wieder lebendig.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut

Ps.: @ Elfriede: Es kommt immer auf den Fotografen an, aber auch auf gutes Werkzeug.


----------

